# question about new tank and pH?



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ok i bought a 90 gallon a couple weeks ago. i cleaned it up and set it up. i put an ac110 on full of established bio-max from my 75 gallon. and moved my smallest cariba in to the 90 gallon. the fish had a tough time adjusting to the pH. it was about 6.8 in the tank he came from and the 90 gallon was at 7.6 or so. i made the mistake of not checking first. then once i realized there was a problem and the fish was showing symptoms of the pH change. i didnt want to move him back since he was the smallest and now weaked. i was nervous about putting him in back with the others. i dosed the tank with good amount of salt and fish pulled thru just fine in a day or two. now everything is good in that tank. P looks perfect water perams are just right with the low bio-load. fish has been eating really well too. the problem is the pH is steady at 7.4 now in the 90gallon and like a rock at 6.8 in the 75 gallon. i want to move 2 Ps to the 90 gallon bc its in my living room and i want to see the fish more. i dont want to shock the fish again bc that was real bad and a bad mistake. how should i bring the pH down? or what should i do?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

You can leave the ph as it is because consistency is important i would just use the drip method of introducing the fish to help acclimate slowly. Do not rush the drip and you should be fine.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Just acclimate the fish in a bucket of current tank water and slowly add the new tank water untill you have a 50-50 mix and let the fish rest for about 15 minutes before netting and adding to the tank. Since the pH difference is pretty dramatic for a fish just go about it real slow, something like a drip method. Just like AS fan said


----------

